# Is my puppy gaining enough weight per week?



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I've weighed Layla every Tuesday for the past 3 weeks. She started at 20.9, then 24.4, and today 26.8lbs. Should she be gaining more rapidly? I feel like she's not growing lol. She will be 18 weeks on Thursday,


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

My dog is 18 weeks old and 34 lbs. One thing I've noticed is there isn't consistent weight gain. It can be none one week, one the next, 3 the next. If your girl has gained 5.9 lbs. in the past 3 weeks, I think she's doing alright. I'm exactly like you, I think Remy isn't growing sometimes. But really they are. It will be cool. Don't start overfeeding and keep track of her weights when you weigh her. I started that as soon as I got mine. She came to me weighing 7.7 lbs. and now 4 months later she is almost 35. Crazy how fast they grow.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

I know its aweful! I can't stop looking at her going "is she growing?" "Is she getting taller?" at 9 weeks she was 9 1/2 lbs so I guess she's gaining alright. 

When will her growing slow down? Like at what age will I have a good "idea" of what her adult size will be?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have heard that their weight at 16 weeks can give a rough estimate of their adult weight if multiplied by 2, so I think 42-45 lbs for an adult female APBT is fine. I'm no expert, but she looks very healthy to me.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

haha don't worry about her wieght. you should be more worried about whether she's healthy. it seems to me that shes growing FAST. shes only 4 months old. they don't stop growing until thier about 2 years. when my boy was 4 months he was around 25-30#'s. now hes 10 months and he wieghs 70! some dogs grow at different rates. sinblings and be bigger then others. theres no way you can really tell because sometimes u can get random growth spurts. if you have seem the parents and you are caring for your dog properly then you should already have an idea of how big she will get! I THINK... the girls will usually take after thier mother.. i dont know im not profesional but it's what i've seen in dogs. but i'd say your girl is on the right track!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Shes fine..My male puppy at 16 weeks weight in at 26 lbs. and as of the 18 of this month. bentley is 6 months of age and weights 35 lbs..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i agree with thiam +1 coming at ya 

she looks great, i woudlnt worry. puppies are alot like jr high kids... big feet, goofy skinny bodies and just plain retarded looking ahhaha.... kenya had the LONGEST legs when she was around 4months old.... she is FINALLY starting to grow into them, so i wouldnt worry much. if ur feeding a good food im sure ur fine


----------

